# Wish me luck



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm having a HSG today, I'm very nervous as i have read a lot of posts saying how painful the procedure is. Fingers crossed no blockages.


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Good luck, I'm sure you'll be fine xx


----------



## Sue001 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lots of Luck.  Don't worry, I had it done and they told me to take painkillers before and I forgot! didn't hurt a bit.  More embarrassing as the hospital had a powercut and I was left there with my legs in the air!!!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hope it went well, I will wait to hear how you got on before saying how I found mine   Hope all was clear.


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, was absolutely excruciating I almost passed out and I had taken Nurofen before I went in. I do have a very high threshold so was very shocked at my reaction to it. My right tube blocked left was ok, gynae doc tried twice but couldn't budge the blockage


----------



## LadyAC (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Pumpkin

I'm glad the ladies didnt share their experience b4 u had done, when i had mine the nurse said: It will be like a light cramp...

[email protected]@@@K that!!! I cried with the pain!! Like yourself I believe that I'm ok with pain as I always suffered with bad period pain.

Glad for u that is over!!

Good luck!


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes very glad its over, still feel very sore from it. I suffer with very painful heavy periods too. Good luck to you x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Lady AC your post made me laugh      , totally agree, I screamed the place down it was horrible, they nearly had to stop but didn't think I could bear them going in again. 

I read such mixed comments before as well. Not nice but at least it's done now.  Pumpkin what will happen now?


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

I did scream quite a bit and think I've left my fingernails in the table lol. The guy tried twice but said to call it a day as I fainted. 
Hurts quite a lot today and very bloated.
I'm not sure what the next step is I assume Ivf which we can't afford. So I think it's time to call it a day.x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Poor you   

Are you not eligible for NHS funding for an attempt? There might be other options - IUI? or clomid or something similar? 
x


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

No,no eligible for funding  they only ever mentioned ivf to us. The fertility specialist at the hospital keep reminding me I'm nearly 43 and chances slim. No clomid ad they say I ovulate. X


----------

